
Marc Faber: Tesla shares are going to $0 - chmars
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/marc-faber-tesla-shares-going-165300187.html
======
jph
"What they produce can be produced by Mercedes, BMW, Toyota, Nissan. Anybody
in the world can make it eventually, at much lower cost and probably much more
efficiently,"

That's exactly what some experts have been saying about Apple for decades. In
reality, Tesla and Apple are selling continued innovation, and creating the
innovation by marrying significant leaps in hardware (such as batteries and
chips) and software (such as AI and machine learning).

~~~
prodigal_erik
But they were right! Clone vendors were eating Apple's lunch because they were
more efficient producers of hardware that could run MacOS. That's why Apple
cancelled their licenses and attacked them in court.

Nobody cares about Tesla compatibility, so they can't maintain a monopoly that
way. _Edit:_ and T-A points out that they promised not to use their patents
against competitors. Maybe the supercharger network could be their moat?

~~~
T-A
[https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-
you](https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-you)

